# Case Suggestion - 2 or 3 120mm fans



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm looking for a new case. Needs to meet the following criteria:
- Rail-mounting system for all HD's and Optical drives
- 6, 3.5" hard drive slots (preferably turned 90 degrees with cables facing outside of case)
- 4, 5.25" Optical-drive/front-panel slots available on front
- 2 or 3, 120mm fan ports (if one is a 90mm, that is ok)
- [preferred] some sort of cable management system (extra space behind mobo, drive-rack, bezel, etc.)
- Decent airflow


I appreciate your help. I'd like to hear a suggestion even if something doesn't meet all of the demands (I am flexible). Looks don't matter much to me, in fact a gawdy glowing box would be a bad thing while trying to portray some semblance of professionalism in a photo studio.

Thanks.


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

Browse on over to the Antec page. I have exactly what you need in a mid tower size. It came with a window on the side so I put the 4th fan there, blowing on the cpu cooler. Get one with an intake in front and 2 exhausts plus the power supply as exhausts in back. Any you have on the side should blow on the cpu cooler and possibly the video card. The new 120mm fans from ThermalTake are quiet and reliable but don't forget to blow or vacuum your case from time to time as dust traps heat.
BTW, I cut the hole and added the side fan where I wanted it. It didn't come with the case.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

another really good company for cases is Thermaltake. check them out! I've installed into a Kandalf series and the airflow is so good, you might as well be installing everthing into the great outdoors!:laugh: . They also come with 2 120mm fans and plenty of room to put things!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have an Aspire X-Navigator. I came with 4 80mm and 1 120mm fans. The 80's are located as follows:
1 front intake to cool HDDs
1 top exhaust
2 rear exhaust

The 120mm is located on the side and draws air in over the CPU and video card.

So far my temps only climb when it gets hot in my room, which unfortunately is anytime after 12 noon. Other than that it hums away quietly and cooly.


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

One thing you may not know. The new 64 bit systems run cooler by design. A 32 bit system has to crunch data twice as fast as a 64 bit. It isn't exactly an earth shaking amount but an equivalent 64 bit system will run abour 3 - 5 degrees cooler overall.


----------

